# Automation TEchnologies CNC Router



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I been looking at this CNC Router package, the KL6090. It comes with Spindle, Hiwin Rails, Ball Screws and bed size is 24 x 36. Anyone have one or have seen this in person? Looking for any kind of feed back on quality and performance of this machine.

http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...top-cnc-router

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Link didn't work, Ed. Could you check it?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com/


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Their prices for parts are comparable to E-Bay or other suppliers and you don't have to ship from China. My luck with China has been fine, just would like to have a number in this country to call just in case. 

I'm really interested in the Spindle Inverter (KL-VFD15), 110VAC, With 1.5KW (2 hp) water Cooled Spindle, ER-11 collet, 110VAC.
http://www.automationtechnologiesin...-110vac-input-with-1-5kw-water-cooled-spindle

It is hard to find a 120v VFD package in stock and the price is competitive.

Temptation, temptation, temptation...

Steve.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I bought my laser from them and had good service from John would buy from him again


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I think I would get a Camaster Stinger instead. I have bought stuff from Automation Tech before and it has been good. Biut the stinger is faster and built in US. I am not associated with the company, I just want a Stinger.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> I think I would get a Camaster Stinger instead. I have bought stuff from Automation Tech before and it has been good. Biut the stinger is faster and built in US. I am not associated with the company, I just want a Stinger.


You pay a lot for that extra stinger speed more than twice as much. The speed won't mean much if you are doing 3D work


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

What do you want to make with your machine? What is your BUDGET? The last thing you want to do is buy a machine that will quickly become obsolete as your skills improve. you want a machine you can grow into, not one you must rise above in order to move forward.

My question with ANY cmc table is, what SOFTWARE will you use to drive it? The video of it moving around the three axis work area like a mindless robot was fun to watch, but it did not give any indication of the accuracy, or the power of the spindle, or show you ANY actual operation of the machine.

Woodcraft sells nice CNC machines for the same price range, and you would be buying 'Merican!


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

fixtureman said:


> You pay a lot for that extra stinger speed more than twice as much. The speed won't mean much if you are doing 3D work


If the issue were just the speed then I might be inclined to agree with you. However these were my criteria: Tough welded frame of heavy gauge steel, All software and computer system included, class room training available, Great track record and customer service. 

So to recap The other system mentioned does not include the computer system or Cut2D but does include Mach4, While the Stinger includes all that except Mach4 in uses a different control software WinCNC which is included.

I think the prices might be closer than you realize.

I respect your opinions and welcome further discussions. I truly appreciate the way you express yourself in a gentle way. I will always try to do the same. 

Bill


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know man. They may be perfectly fine, but I've ran many full blown industrial CNC machines and those look like you're getting a whole lot of machine for the money they are charging, I just don't see how it's even possible to offer what they are at their price point. They have a full blown 5 axis for about 1/2 of the machine you are looking at. Also their website doesn't give me warm and fuzzy feelings. Their video page appears to be blank and the link to the cnc forum they list isn't any good. It just doesn't portend of great customer service in my opinion. I could be wrong but I'm leaning strongly with bgriggs here.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I will throw my vote in for a Camaster Stinger, the support is one of the key issues. I have been part of their forum for a while now and they are very quick to help you out. If your looking for production quality machinery they are the ones to call unless you want to go with the big boys but that takes serious $$$$......


----------



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I appreciate all the feedback from everyone. I would like to make signs, puzzles, boxes and do some turning with the rotary axis. Quality is a concern with this type of machine and so hard to say just with pictures. I even considered flying to Chicago to take a look in person. I am told the base frame is casted and sure it will not be that great of a finish.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Fasteddie58 said:


> I even considered flying to Chicago to take a look in person.


I will attend the FabTech show in Chicago in November. Whew! Five nights in the hotel at the McCormick Place is $1,900.00, PLUS $36/day to self-park my rental car! With travel costs, the rental car and food, this fishing trip will cost me upwards of $3,000.00, but I am going there to look at the various laser machines, the CNC routers, the 3D rapid prototyping machines and other machines. I will see the show for the entire four days, all 1,500 vendors! 

Note to self: Bring lots of spare batteries for the cameras, caffeine tablets and pain pills! :wink:

I am toying with the idea of buying the KERN HSC100 laser table, but I will look at the Epilog machines and other options. I do like "Made In America" but $150K is a lot to spend for a "hobby" laser table. :surprise:

The router tables are probably great, with the features that make them so expensive like automatic bit changers, etc. However, I am able to do so much with my Samson 510 CNC table with a router attached, that I am reluctant to spend six or eight times the cost of the Samson table just to get a split hair's more accuracy and the other bells and whistles, like a vac table and a greater Z-axis capacity. I can add a lot to the Samson and never reach the cost of a CNC router table. Also, I can use a plasma cutter on my Samson. You cannot do that with a dedicated router table.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

we stay at the south loop hotel when we do shows at Mccormick it is only a few blocks away and a lot cheaper


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

fixtureman said:


> we stay at the south loop hotel when we do shows at Mccormick it is only a few blocks away and a lot cheaper


They drag 20 bodies out of Chicago every night. Since those commie b*stards will not let me bring a gun with me, I prefer to limit my city travel to a minimum. :wink:


----------

